# snoway hydrulic fluid



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

is there a certin type of hydro fluid in the snoway system, my buddy said to use fisher fluid because he hasnt had a problem using it, i just want to change the fluid as a prevenitive maintnence thanks for the replies in advance


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Sno-Way has some special, low temp fluid that they use. VERY expensive! I use synthetic ATF in all three of our Sno-Way power units. Might be a bit slow for the first few minutes but after that it works fine.

[Edited by plowking35 on 01-14-2001 at 08:54 AM]


----------



## 9FT.PILES (Dec 28, 2000)

*meyer has fluid w/ anti freeze*

9' piles, PLEASE STOP REQOUOTING EVERYONE, WE REMEMBER WHAT THEY SAID 
pick up a qt. today,youll love it , smooth!

[Edited by plowking35 on 01-14-2001 at 08:55 AM]


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*Moderators,, please help!*

In my last post in this thread I got a typo in there and missed it when I proofread. Just realized it and the time limit is WAY expired for me to edit it. Could one of you fellows change that "ATC" to read "ATF"? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

I was told to "ABSOLUTELY DO NOT USE ATF" in my SnoWay. They are meant to use type 5606 hydraulic fluid. I picked up an extra quart from our local dealer for about $7.

The fluid for SnoWay's is clear, as opposed to ATF which is red. Maybe on some of the other (or older) models, ATF is used or "okay" to use, but I was told not to on mine. I would check with SnoWay if you're unsure.

-Tim


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*ATF in Sno-Way*

Yeah,, they told me the same thing. I used their stuff until the warranty ran out, then I switched to ATF. Not regular ATF,, Amsoil Synthetic ATF, which seems to work just fine. They use a Fenner hydraulic unit, same as is used on power tailgates and other 12V hydraulic packs. ATF seems to work in all those, so why not on the plow as well.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

thanks for all the replies!, i have the amsoil atf in my trucks, sence the plow that came with my truck is well out of warranty i will just use that, thanks again, nate


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alan _
> *Sno-Way has some special, low temp fluid that they use. VERY expensive!...
> [Edited by plowking35 on 01-14-2001 at 08:54 AM] *


I just picked up some today for $6.60 / qt. Synthetic ATF would only be a dollar less.

-John


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

hubjeep that post is a little old.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

a little?  

3 years, lol I sold that plow a long time ago


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I changed the fluid in mine today. What a job. After all that, I would not use anything but the Sno-way fluid.

(I had to do some things twice since I forgot to put the damn magnet back in the housing after cleaning it out) :realmad: 

The fluid that came out looked green  

BTW, after removing the hoses from the left/right cylinders I used a come-along to angle the plow back and forth to get all the fluid out.

-John


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm not going to have to change the fluid in my Snoway since it has been sitting in the garage all year with little use.......

Derek


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The Snoway dealer in my area sells the Blue plow fluid. Not sure what it is named, but if comes in a blue bottle and it is blue. I also changed my fluid last fall and the snoway fluid does come out green, and it was a major pain in the ass to change. Good Luck.


----------



## tacraven (Oct 20, 2003)

I had hydraulics on a 83 Chevy Monte Carlo. It had nine switches. Hop hop. I bought a used snoway plow and to my suprise the snoway also uses a Fenner pump system. I still have some of the heavy duty motors that I never had a chance to install. Sold car during college years.

I used to go in with my friends and buy a 5 gallon bucket of hydraulic fluid. It always worked great, even in the winter. I just bought a 5 gallon bucket at Sam's Club ($14.50) and will be able to change the fluid twice a year for cheap.

The only problems I ever had with the Fenner pumps were seals blowing out (rarely). There are two attached to the main block. One large and one small joinming the pump from the block. I found them easily at Home Depot, advised by the installers. Motors lasted many months and would eventually die due to the small magnets wearing thin around the end furthest from the pump.

It's too bad snoway does not use aluminum blocks, they transfer heat much better.


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

I've put Boss Hyd. fluid in my Sno-Way for 2 seasons now.... No problems yet.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mylawn03 _
> *I've put Boss Hyd. fluid in my Sno-Way for 2 seasons now.... No problems yet. *


More than likely *any* ATF or hydraulic fluid would _work_ in a Sno-way plow.

But <$14 for two quarts is not asking too much to use the "OE" fluid.

-John


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Good Point! :waving:


----------



## tacraven (Oct 20, 2003)

I just used half of the 5 gallon bucket to flush the entire system, including the cylinders. The snoway plow I bought used was a few years old with the origional green fluid.


----------



## tacraven (Oct 20, 2003)

original


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi all I am tring to help out a guy on a different thread with some snoway questions maybe 1 of you can help us out his wiring questions.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16194


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

Low Temp Blue or Fisher low temp blue.. It's around $8 a qt, but when the plows were freezing up on the last good snowfall, they were all serviced by a local shop putting in the low temp blue, and out of a dozen or so that were serviced that day the only returns were to say thank you..


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2004)

The difference between any plow oil and ATF is its viscocity at very cold temperatures. Transmissions have the ability to warm the fluid as it's being used. Because new plows have all their pumps and lines out front instead of under the hood like years ago, the fluid is the same temperature as the ambient air around it. ATF doesnt perform well at temps under 10 below or so whereas the blue hydraulic plow fluid does. Look, you only need a few quarts of the stuff once or maybe twice a year. Is risking poor performance or maybe even ruining the pump worth saving $25 a year? Please! Common sense guys.


----------



## newengland6 (Feb 18, 2004)

Anyone using a sno-way on a tacoma doubleCab. I am researching for a purchase next fall. (If we don't start getting more snow during the winter. I might not have to worry about buy one.) I would like comments on likes dislikes of sno-way plows. but comments from taco owner would really be appreciated


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I was just up to Advance Auto Parts and they have blue plow hydraulic fluid that says it replaces Meyer OE stuff. My question is would this stuff be suitable for a Sno Way? I'm just a little concerned about using different stuff than what Sno Way says, but their stuff is avaition hydraulic fluid which is hard to find and rather expensive. I just need some reassurance. Also, how much fluid does the plow take? In the manual it just says to fill to the fill line. Well how much is that? Thanks a lot.


----------

